# Dog in Horse Trailer?



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Can a dog safely and legally ride in a horse trailer? I would make an area fenced off from the livestock so he would have his own space. 
Would he get too hot back there? It would not be a totally enclosed trailer but it would be in July. I could probably strap a half full bucket of water for him. 
I took my one LGD to the vet for yearly shots and he panted, paced the entire time and blocked my windows at times so I could not see to change lanes. He drove me nuts during the half hour trip to the vet. If I do move 1,500 miles away I might strap him to the roof, so the trailer would be kinder 
He was great once we got there and then we had to turn around and do it all over again. My windows were fogged and I had to turn on the defrost. He had the entire back of the SUV and I even folded down the back seats but he would not lay down but for a min or two. He was very happy when we got back home.
Thankfully he never puked :happy:


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I have friends who have filled out an entire horse trailer with dogs..restrained carefully with nary a problem. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you crate him and put him inside the vehicle that way?


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

If the trailer is good enough for the horses, it is good enough for the dog.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

shoot, they make "horse trailers" specifically _for_ dogs! lol
These are for motorcycles.










There are also larger versions for your coyote dogs, hunting dogs, etc. that you pull behind a car/pickup. 
I just like the WAGS trailers best.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I like those trailers, sure would keep him from fogging up my windows and driving me nuts. But I will be pulling a long trailer and have nowhere to attach that. 

Willow he weighs 120 lbs and it would have to be a giant crate that would probably impede my vision as well. Plus he would have to sit in for around 10 hours a day. He has never been crated a day in his life, never been inside as he is with the goats 24/7. He outweighs me and thankfully listens very well but the stress of car travel and being put into a crate would probably turn him into an alligator once I try to get him back in after a rest stop. 

I want him to be cool and safe and not block my vision or fog up everything. Plus I have to admit repetitious behavior in humans or animals makes me nuts and after about 200 miles of it I will be ready to turn him into a fur rug, kidding!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I would think that he would be fine in the trailer but to make sure before moving I would do some test drives with him back there to see how he handles it.

I don't know about legalities but it seems if horses can ride in it a dog should be able to.

I have also seen things that block animals from moving forward in the vehicle kind of like turning the whole back of it into a crate.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it would depend on the horse trailer- I have ridden in some myself at times (not wise but who is wise who owns horses anyway?) Some were noisy enough to be a kindergarden band- lots of rattles, thumps, squeaks. That might be an issue with some dogs. Lots of vibration. Other trailers have been smoother than the truck pulling it.
I know you would have already thought about ways the dog could get hurt by the stock. I might wonder about overheating too- most stock is going to be a higher level than a dog lying down so he might be subject to more road fumes (or pee fumes?) or less fresh air. 
Maybe the thing to do is have a friend take you down the road a bit while you make like a dog in the trailer. I know -illegal. But it would clue you into some possible problems.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Maybe if you put him in a crate and covered it in the car with with a towel he would be better. Whatever you do. I think the best thing to do would be a couple test drives to see what happens. 

One thing which you may have already thought of but make sure he has a collar on with a current tag. So many animals get lost while moving and are never found because the tags do not have a valid phone number on them or they just don't have any on.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I would think that him riding in the trailer would stress him even more than being in the car. At least in the crate he won't be able to move around and would eventually settle down. I think after a rest stop he would be even more freaked out trying to get him back in the trailer.

Also in July it will be very hot in the trailer. Your horses are tall enough to get fresh air through the windows your dog won't. I have ridden (years ago) in a fith wheele camper. A large very nice 32 ft. one. It was so noisy in there and bouncy I couldn't read or listen to raido. I can imagine what it's like in a horse trailer.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Whatever you decide, I would talk to your vet. When we have moved cross country a few times, we got mild tranquilizers/seditives to keep the dog calm & relaxed. This would definately be a plus in the car, but might be necessary in the trailer too. I have used it on Shepards over 100 pounds--it really relaxes them, but not to the point you have to lift them in and out of the car! lol


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

If you are going to put him in the trailer, rather than stapping him in with a bucket of water a bucket of ice would be better. It can thaw as you drive rather than it all slooshing out in the first hour of driving. If the dog gets stessed out I would agree with some of the above posters, give him a mild tranq. Good luck


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Jason he is collared and current tagged but he is also microchipped, all my dogs are except my 12 yr old Border Collie mix. If she ran it would be straight back between my legs  

Maybe I will tranq him the first day and have the meds for the next day if he becomes a panting pacing pest. 

LoL I can see me in the trailer and someone takes the turn too sharp and I go tumbling. I do not have horses I have goats and hopefully there is enough air flowing down to them.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

I once fostered about 9 dogs for a humane society plus we had 4 of our own. We tossed them all loose into a 16 foot stock trailer and they rode the 20 miles to their new home just fine. lol! 

Just make sure there is NO WAY the dog could jump out the windows.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Get a u-haul, LOL! When we moved to our current home last spring, our final trip with the u-haul to the house included mattresses, the couch, 4 cats, and 6 dogs (all in crates). I followed behind in my vehicle where I also had 2 additional dogs and a 10-gallon aquarium of fish! It was only a 20 minute drive, otherwise, wouldn't have done it.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

NEVER tranq a dog that you cannot see while you are driving!!!!
Make test runs with the dog in the trailer. If the trailer is of the 'livestock' type that has both high and low level openings, keep them open for ammonia abatement. I just ordered battery operated crate fans from UPCO for my rabbits- having used small fans for my dogs in the past, I already know that they are well worth the price (9 dollars each) ( I never had AC available for my dogs, and I showed them in FLORIDA---not one case of heat related illnesses in 15 years)

If your dog likes to chew on ice, those big 25 pound blocks are great for really hot travelling-- my Chessie will cuddle up to one. Having a trailer that is not 'people oriented' to set up that type of arrangement is ideal!!!


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I was not going to tranq him and put him in the trailer. I would tranq him and put him in the truck or the SUV with a person. He impedes the driver's vision by constantly standing or moving around. Not that I want to change lanes often if I am pulling a trailer. But still like to be able to see all around me. If he could be in the livestock trailer he would be awake and not drugged and he can pace and pant to his heart's desire. No he is not a big fan of chewing on ice, he takes it walks 3 feet and drops it  

Do they make those kind of fans but bigger for livestock trailers? I would be interested in getting those anyway for the goats as I worry about the heat and how much or little airflow would be going through.


----------



## SDjulieinSC (Aug 8, 2005)

What about teaching him to like car rides? Would you ba able to put him in the car than let him right back out? Move from there to just loading and starting the car, than let out. From there to VERY short rides, then longer rides to somewhere "fun". Make car rides a good thing! It might work for you, I know of several clients who have done this with great results.
Whatever you do, good luck!


----------

